
HuffPo: Trump Finally “Admits” His Campaign Is Racist - zo1
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/donald-trump-racist_us_575588d2e4b0c3752dce1ec6
======
dang
Please don't post garden-variety politics to HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

~~~
zo1
Okay.

------
kiruwa
This might be the definition of "trying too hard".

I loathe Trump, but does huffpo honestly think this article is convincing to
anyone who isn't already drunk on their koolaid?

~~~
dragonwriter
> but does huffpo honestly think this article is convincing

Does Verizon/AOL care? Controversy brings eyeballs, whether its convincing or
not.

------
Inspired-Mobile
Hey guys, we're conducting a short survey about Trump and his values and we'd
really love to see what you have to say about it. Just go to
[http://bit.ly/1WDv4om](http://bit.ly/1WDv4om) and we'll be sure to share the
results with you.

As a short introduction, we're a marketing company that provides an innovative
self-service marketing platform for small and medium businesses. If you want
to learn more about this, just send me a message and we can talk!

Thanks!

